# Afghanistan 'rogue' attack: Four US soldiers killed



## MikeL (16 Sep 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-19614911#TWEET228402



> 16 September 2012 Last updated at 09:09 ET
> Afghanistan 'rogue' attack: Four US soldiers killed
> 
> Four US soldiers with the Nato-led force in Afghanistan have been killed in an attack by suspected Afghan police, say US and Afghan officials.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2012)

The U.S.' next steps.....


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> *In wake of ‘insider’ attacks, NATO limits partnered patrols*
> Matt Millham, Stars and Stripes, September 18, 2012
> Article link
> 
> ...


----------

